# Alpen-X 2006: Kirchberg > Gardasee



## easymtbiker (30. August 2006)

Bericht von unserem Alpen-X 2006 von Kirchberg zum Gardasee.





Recht spontan beschlossen Andy, Lev und ich, im August 2006 nen Alpen- X zu machen. Für Tour ausarbeiten war es etwas knapp, Daher habe ich einfach im MTB- News- Forum nach Routenvorschlägen gefragt. Es kamen einige tolle Vorschläge, schliesslich haben wir uns für den Vorschlag von Carsten entschieden, dazu noch mal 1000 Dank für diese tolle Route. Es war mein 4. Alpen- X und es sollte ich als die sowohl Landschaftlich als auch Fahrtechnisch schönste Strecke heraus stellen!

Link zu Carstens Tourenbeschreibung:
http://www.schymik.de/wordpress/?p=14
Ach ja, im Bericht taucht des öfteren S1, S2 oder S3 auf, ich beziehe mich hiermit auf die Trail- Skala http://www.singletrail-skala.de/. Ich hoffe, die Wege richtig einzuordnen, kann aber für Nachfahrer dieser Tour sagen: wer nur S1 Beherrscht kommt auch durch, muss aber sehr viel tragen und Schieben. Auch versiertere Fahrer haben einige Tragestellen vor sich....

Ok, jetzt Start mit Bericht und der Tour in Innsbruck, hier übernachten wir im Camper in einem Industriegebiet. Das wir in der Einflugschneisse des Flughafens standen merkten wir, als morgens uns der erste Flieger geweckt hat. Trotz Ohrenstöpsel dachte ich, dass Ding landet gleich auf unserem Bus. Nicht gerade romantischer Anfang eines Naturelebnisses. Egal, schnell zu Bahnhof gehektikt. Wir hätten Radplätze reservieren müssen, waren aber zu spät dran. Was jetzt? Ok, direkt zum Zug und der Schaffner hat uns dann problemlos einsteigen lassen, also alles easy! 1h Zugfahrt nach Kirchberg.


----------



## easymtbiker (30. August 2006)

Tag 1 Kirchberg- Krimmler Tauernhaus
Tag 1: 6:20 h, 65,55 km hoch : 2520 hm Runter: 1759 hm Kompass-Karte  29 + 38
Wir beginnen die Tour mit einer Tätigkeit, der wir die nächsten 10 Tage mit Leidenschaft nachgehen: Essen!  





Wir räumen in Kirchberg die nächste Bäckerei leer und fahren dann über Asphalt, später Schotter zum Stangenjoch. 




Nur oben kurze Schiebestrecke. Oben angekommen meinte ich ne Trailalternative zu der Schotterabfahrt zu sehen, 15min später stehen wir dann vor einer 20m- Kante. 





Also zurück und doch Schotter runter (es kann hier auch der alte steilere Weg gefahren werden). Auf der Abfahrt hatte dann Andy den ersten Platten, Schlauch wechseln sollte dann auch täglich passieren, insgesamt hatten wir 11 Platten in 10 Tagen!











Schotterauffahrt zum Wildkogel, wir fahren Rechts hoch, Weg 739 auf der linken Talseite würde ich aber im Nachhinein eher empfehlen. Andy fährt wieder voraus, Lev und ich sind total fertig. Wir hatten 3 Tage vorher ein 24h- Rennen als Einzelfahrer bestritten und eigentlich nicht jetzt schon wieder so ne Tour machen sollen..... naja, Spass muss sein und ich hab nur diese beiden Wochen Urlaub.
Endlich oben angekommen kommt gleich die Wildkogelabfahrt. Diese bin ich 2005 auf der TAC runter, war damals aber schon so ausgelaugt, dass ich sogar auf der Abfahrt Krämpfe bekommen habe. Jetzt endlich mal mit Genuss runter. Schöner, flowiger Trail, aber hier merken wir schon: Die Abfahrt ist für uns eigentlich zu nett... Klar, trotzdem ein Trail- Highlight





Pause in Neukirchen, dann nach Krimmel, dort kurze Besprechung und wir beschliessen noch zum Krimmler Tauernhaus zu fahren. Wir kämpfen uns die letzten 400 Höhenmeter hoch und uns erwartet oben ein traumhaft schönes Hochtal, das sollte sich jeder mal anschauen! Bis zum Taurernhaus sind es oben noch 5 ebene, aber für uns nach diesem langem Tag schwere 5 Kilometer, dann haben wir aber die erste Etappe geschafft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (30. August 2006)

Tag 2: Krimmler Tauernhaus- Prettau
4H, 19,82km, 1027hm bergauf, 1202 bergab Kompass 38
Es regnet, als wir Frühstücken, das fängt ja schon Prima an!




 Wir warten noch n bisschen und tatsächlich reisst gegen 10h der Himmel auf Also ab aufs Bike, uns erwartet ein schwerer Pass. Im Wechsel zwischen Sonne und Regen fahren wir den Radwanderweg weiter hoch, biegen dann auf  Weg 02, später 541 ab und lassen damit die Freizeitbiker auf dem Taurern- Radweg hinter uns. 








Ne halbe Stunde später lassen wir auch die letzten Wanderer hinter uns. Der Weg ist hier ziemlich verbockt, der Regen und Unmengen von Kuhfladen machen diesen zu einer Trial- Herausforderung. Viele Schiebestellen und die letzten 300hm schiebe ich durchgehend, weil ständiges Auf- und Absteigen zu viel Kraft kostet. Andy und Lev versuchen jede noch so steile Stelle zu fahren, was zur Folge hat, dass ich oben am Krimmler Taunernpass 20min auf die Beiden warten darf.











 Es erwartet uns jetzt neben der Kälte eine hefitge Abfahrt, S2 bis S3. Ich schiebe viel, bin aber auch überrascht, was ich alles bewältige. Lev fährt fast durchgehend, und das mit einem minderwertigen Hardtail und eine miesse Rock-Schrott- Gabel, die auf dieser Tour vollends ruiniert wird..... 














Wir lassen uns viel Zeit bei der Abfahrt und probieren manche Stellen mehrmals. Dann Pause an der Oberen Tauernalm, anschliessend auf dem Tauern- Höhenweg zur Schüttalm (Es stand auf dem Schild allerdings n anderer Name der Alm?) Ich fluche, auf dem Höhenweg max. 10% fahrbar! Also wer sich das nicht antun möchte, kann auch direkt ins Tal fahren. An der Schüttalm dann n schmaler und steiler Tail bergab, auch S2-S3. 





Es ist schon 17h, als wir in Prettau ankommen und da uns als nächstes viele Höhenmeter ohne Übernachtungsmöglichkeit erwarten, beenden wir hier den Tag. Die Pensionen sind voll, so bekommen wir nur 2 Kellerzimmer in einer Privatpension.


----------



## easymtbiker (30. August 2006)

Tag 3: Prettau â Olang
6:37, 72km, 2202hm rauf, 2605 runter  Kompass 82
Morgens das gleiche Bild: Regen. Bis wir aber fertig gefrÃ¼hstÃ¼ckt haben, wirdâs besser, also gleich aufs Rad. Runter bis zu Wasserer Hofer, hier besser die Schotterstrasse hoch und den Weg 1 nicht ganz unten beginnen, war sehr steil. Der Schotteranstieg ist echt heftig, 1h im erstem Gang, oben im Hochtal wirdâs besser, dann kommt der Trail auf Ochsenlenke, der Trail ist erstaunlicherweise nicht mehr so steil und grÃ¶sstenteils fahrbar.

















Die Abfahrt dann zwar steiler, aber nur im oberen Teil schwieriger Schotterweg. Am Klamml- Bach angekommen wieder hoch zum gleichnamigem Joch, oben dachte ich ne Trailabfahrt zu entdecken, was zur Folge hatte, dass wir fast den ganzen Berg abwÃ¤rts geschoben haben.... uns erwartet hier auch wieder ein sehr schÃ¶nes Tal. Wir verlieren viel Zeit, weil wir statt dem linksseitigem Schotterweg den Trail rechts vom Bach nehmen. aber der Trail macht definitiv viel mehr Spass!  bis auf einige bÃ¶se Stufen und Anstiege fast durchweg fahrbar, S1
Und wir verlieren Zeit, weil Andy und Lev von bÃ¶sen âbrutal bissigenâ KÃ¼hen aufgehalten werden. Ich Schubs die KÃ¼he weg, aber bis die beiden hinter mir dann an der Stelle sind, stehen die Viecher wieder auf dem Weg. Die beiden trauen sich nicht, die KÃ¼he weg zu scheuchen, ich helfe nicht und amÃ¼siere mich stattdessen!








 Rast an der Patscher HÃ¼tte. Carsten hat uns noch mit auf den Weg gegeben, ab hier nicht seiner Route zu folgen weil viel sinnloses Geschiebe, wir fahren dann erst auf Schotter, spÃ¤ter Strasse zum Staller Sattel. Es regnet leicht, ist uns aber egal!





 Hinter dem Staller Sattel kann man Strasse runter fahren, wir entdecken aber nen schÃ¶nen Trail, der immer wieder von der Strasse abzweigt, S2-S3. Trotz des nassen Weges fÃ¼hle ich mich hier sehr sicher und fahre viel, klar, Lev bewÃ¤ltigt noch mehr Passagen fahrend. Unten nehmen wir dann noch die linksseitigen Wanderwege 7A und spÃ¤ter 1 mit, S1 mit teilweise S2. 








Auf dem Weg 1 biege ich dummerweise dann zu frÃ¼h ab, wir fahren durch den Wald und stehen dann auf ner Wiese. Ok, weiter auf der Wiese runter, unten erwartet uns aber schon der Bauer und hÃ¤lt uns ne Standpauke. Wir lassen den Choleriker 2 min lang toben und fahren dann weiter. Hier haben wir leider die richtige Karte nicht dabei und fahren daher Strasse runter nach Olang. Dort suchen wir lange nach einer Ãbernachtung, ich bin  schon ganzs frustriet. Wir werden dann aber im Tourismus- Info fÃ¼ndig, dort Online- Auskunft und nach 2 Anrufen haben wir ein schÃ¶nes Appartment bei einem netten Ã¤lteren PÃ¤rchen.


----------



## easymtbiker (30. August 2006)

Tag 4: Olang  St. Kassian
4:18h, 43, 64km, 2050hm hoch, 1632 runter, Tabacco 07





Es ist Sonntag morgens, jedoch hab ich das Glück, dass es einen Radverleih gibt, der offen hat und mit Werkzeug ausleiht. Meine Kassette ist genauso wie das Innenlager locker, sehr ärgerlich! Nervt, weil ich immer viel Wert auf ein funktioniererndes Bike lege. Die Kassette kann ich anziehen, das Spezialwerkzeug für Hollowtech 2 hat er allerdings nicht. Ich Kann mich aber behelfen, das Innenlanger ist jetzt sowieso hinüber. In dem Laden gibts ne Karte und so sehen wir, dass uns auf dem Furkelpass ne Strassenauffahrt und Schotterabfahrt erwartet.... leider. Ich erkenne einige Passagen von der 05-er TAC wieder. Ohne Trailabfahrt, dafür aber schon mit 700hm in den Beinen erreichen wir St. Vigil, dort fahren wir dann hoch zum Ju de Rit. Wie auch Carsten beschrieben hat, nehmen wir den Schotterweg, auch wenn unterwegs n Privatwald mit bösen Verbotsschildern kommt. Bis oben hin fahrbar, am Pass erwartet uns ein  idyllischer kleiner See.








Die Abfahrt danach auch nicht gerade berauschend, stellenweise fahren wir auf einem S1- Trail. Unten kleine Pause, dann auf Schotter weiter. Kurz 50hm sehr, sehr steil. Dann auf Schotter weiter zum La crusc, die Auffahrt ist gut fahrbar, oben geht es dann in den Wanderweg 15 über, erst fahrbar, dann jedoch steiler werdend und sehr feucht- schlammig. Auf der Auffahrt sehe ich, dass der Himmel langsam dunkler wird. Ich hoffe aber, das das Wetter bis ins Tal hält. Am La Crusc angekommen folgt ein schöner, flowiger S1- Weg, Wanderweg 15. 









Es macht viel Spass darüber zu gleiten, jedoch holt uns nach 10min das Unwetter ein. Genau in diesem Moment holt sich Lev nen Durchschlag, vielen Dank! 





Es tröpfelt, nach 5min ist der Schlauch gewechselt. Wir fahren weiter, da regnet es plötzlich noch heftiger. Es kommen 50m Holzbrückenweg, dort rutscht Lev böse aus und verdeutlicht uns, dass wir besser schieben, durch den Regen ist das Holz wie Glatteis. Wir stellen uns 15min an einer Hütte unter, sind aber schon total durchnässt. 





Als der Regen nachlässt, fahren wir vollends ins Tal. Schade, wäre ne schöne Abfahrt, aber wir fahren nur langsam, da die Holzquerbalken rutschig sind und auch so schon genug Wasser hochgespritzt wird. Unten angekommen fragen wir bei der ersten Pension an und bekommen auch gleich Zimmer, mit 35 Euro leider auch die teuerste Übernachtung. Gerade als wir auf die Zimmer gehen, kommt die Sonne wieder raus. Egal, ich friere und brauche erst mal ne warme Dusche! Schade, ich hatte vor, heute bis Arraba zu kommen, aber was solls, wir haben 2 Tage Reserve und sind im Urlaub!


----------



## easymtbiker (30. August 2006)

Tag 5: St. Kassian  Plattkofelhütte > Der Hammer- Tag!
5:40h, 47km, 2781hm bergauf, 1958 bergab Tabacco 07 und 05
Montag morgen: erst mal ziemlicher Nerv bei mir, Bei einem Kunden läuft die Maschine nicht und ich kann ohne Laptop nicht grossartig Helfen. Warum hab ich nur das Handy mitgenommen? Nach 1h Rumtelefoniererei fahren wir endlich los, muss aber bald feststellen, dass die Regenabfahrt meinen vorderen Belägen den Rest gegeben haben- Also Wechseln und mit schleifendem VR den Berg hoch. Erster Anstieg harmlos, nur am Schluss zur Pralongia wirds kurz heftig. Dann Skipistenabfahrt nach Marmotta, danach kommt der erste schöne Höhentrail 3 nach Passo Campolongo. 








Dann kurze verbockte Abfahrt nach Arraba, hier machen wir kleine Pause, bevor es zur Porta Vescovo hoch geht, 900hm am Stück. Wer möchte, kann die Diretissima hoch nehmen, wir nehmen die Alternative Schotter- Strasse , ist immer noch steil genug! Oben angekommen gibts erst mal n geilen Ausblick auf den Marmolada- Gletscher, besser auf was, was davon übrig geblieben ist.








Dann beginnt auch schon der Bindelweg- traumhaft! Fast durchweg fahrbar (bis auch manche Felsen oder Anstiege) und traumhaftes Panorama!


----------



## easymtbiker (30. August 2006)

Der Höhenweg endet in einer Abfahrt am Pordoi- Pass, hier finden wir auch  recht schnell den nächsten trail, S1-S2 bis nach Pecol, teilweise auf Skipisten. Ab Pecol wieder n heftiger S2-S3 Trail bis zur Strasse, Lev zeigt uns wieder sein Können. 














Dann Strasse bis zum Lupo Blanco, hier  Weg 655 auf steilem Schotterweg hoch, im erstem Gang fahrbar. Dieser geht in einen breiten Erdweg über, der Zustand ist ne Frechheit , sehr Tricky, aber erst zum Schluss muss mal geschoben werden. 








Oben kurze Meinungsumfrage, wir fahren noch bis zur Plattkofelhütte und haben dadurch noch viel Zeit. Weiterer schöner Höhenweg 4, Friedrich August- Weg, genauso wie der Bindelweg zu fahren.








 Lev und Andy machen viele Bilder, mir wirds dann zu blöde und ich fahre schon mal zur Hütte vor.

















Die Plattkofelhütte ist prima, wohl die schönste Hütte, auf der ich mal war. Die Bedienungen sind auch alle sehr nett! Wir feiern dort noch Lev´s 18. Geburtstag, find ich schon toll, dass er deswegen den Alpen- X nicht hat ausfallen lassen. Sekt gibts nicht, dann stossen wir halt mit Weisswein an! Genauso gut konnten  wir auf diesen traumhaften MTB- Tag anstossen. Ach ja, das Wetter war Sonnig- bewölkt, wird den restlichen Urlaub auch so bleiben!


----------



## easymtbiker (30. August 2006)

Tag 6: Plattkofelhütte- Tesero > Hammertag 2!
7:15h, 67km, 2138hm hoch, 3396 runter Kompass 59 und 79
Schöner Tagesbeginn auf 2300 Höhenmeter! Dann weiter über Höhenweg 4, der dann zur sehr steilen Schotterauffahrt zur Trierser Alphütte wird.




Danach geht der Trail dann weiter, nach 1,5km muss dann aber 30min bergauf das Bike getragen werden. 














Dann stehen wir auf der Seiser / Schlern- Alm, die wir auf dem Weg 4 durchqueren, S1 Trail. An den Schlernhäuser biegen wir ab auf die Abfahrt 1, den berühmten Knüppelweg. Als ich hier vor 2 Jahren das erste mal war, musste ich viel bergab schieben, Schwierigkeit S2-S3. Heuer gelang es mir dann doch, viele Passagen zu meistern. Den Knüppelweg bin ich durchgefahren, aber die groben Steine danach haben wir lieber geschoben.

















Der Knüppelweg geht dann direkt über in den Trail 7 und 6U, beide Lieblingstrails von mir (S1). Kurz hintereinander haben Andy und ich Reifenpannen..... In St. Zyprian machen wir Pause um uns dann über Umwegen auf den Karer Pass zu quälen. Die Strasse haben wir vermieden, den Schotteranstieg nicht immer gefunden, so dass wir des Öfteren auf den Wanderweg 1T ausweichen mussten, den dann aber fast durchweg schieben mussten. Oben angekommen stehen erst mal 10km  Strasse auf dem Programm. Ich dachte schon, das wäre es mit den schönen Trails, aber getäuscht: am Karer Pass geht es auf dem Wanderweg 21 auf und ab auf einem schönem S1- Trail, teilweise sieht man den Trail vor lauter Bäumen nicht mehr 





Den von Carsten beschriebenen darauf folgenden Weg 22 nehmen wir nicht mehr, ich befürchte, es geht hier zu steil nach oben und wir fahren runter zur Strasse zum Reiterjoch. Laut Beschreibung jetzt ganz runter über Strasse und Schotter, jedoch habe ich auf der Karte den Trail 62 entdeckt. Obwohl es schon spät ist, beschliesse ich den Beginn des Trails in Pambeago zu suchen. Schliesslich entdecke ich den Einstieg, obwohl die Zahl 62 nirgendswo auftaucht.





 Egal, es sollte sich zu einem wunderbaren Trail herausstellen, kommt mit in meine Lieblngstrailsammlung! Grösstenteils S1, es muss allerdings ca. 30- 40 mal über ein Hindernis getragen werden. Phasenweise wirds S2, dann wieder Serpentinen, gegen Ende ein Highspeed- Trail mit 20cm Breite! 8km und 700hm Bergabspass, wir kommen in Tesero an, als es schon dunkel wird.


----------



## easymtbiker (30. August 2006)

Tag 7 Tesero  Levico Terme
6h, 75km, 1870hm bergauf, 2234 hm bergab Kompass 79 und 75
Morgens hält mich das Maschinenproblem wieder ne Stunde lang auf...  ggggrrrrr! Dann endlich starten, erst mal n paar Kilometer über Radweg, Radwandern. Wir lassen den ersten Anstieg aus Carstens Beschreibung aus, da hier nur Schotter hoch und runter angegeben war, sind dann als über Strasse ab Molina Richtung Passo Manghen gefahren, bei Ponte de Stue ins Stue- Tal abgebogen, hier wird der Schotterweg sehr steil. Genau wie Carsten von seiner letztjährigen Tour beschreibt treffen wir hier auf Holzfäller mit Seilarbeiten. Direkt vor unserem Weg schwingt das Seil bis zum Boden durch, mir ist etwas mulmig, als wir drunter durch fahren müssen. Die Gegend ist wirklich sehr einsam, keine Hütte, so dass wir das erste mal Wasser aus Bergbächen trinken müssen. Ab Malga Cazzerga geht der Weg in einen Bergwanderweg über, sehr steil und es müssen 200hm geschoben werden. Weiter  oben kann man stellenweise wieder fahren. Wir gelangen zu dem Canyonartigen Forcola di Valsorda.











Die nachfolgende Abfahrt beschreibt Carsten als S3. Diese ist aber doch grösstenteils Fahrbar, an diversen kniffligen Stellen steige ich ab und denke: Unfahrbar. Schaue es mir dann aber noch mal an und sehe eine Linie, also wieder aufs Bike, allen Mut zusammen nehmen und es klappt dann doch! Eine lustige Abfahrt, wir verbringen viel Zeit mit den Schlüsselstellen. Später wirds flach bis zum Passo Val Cion. Danach ein schöner S1- Trail bis Malga Val Cion, ich muss nur 2 mal absteigen um tiefe Schlammlöcher zu überqueren. Lev sieht meine Reifenspuren und meint, ich wäre gefahren, probiert es auch und landet voll im Schlamm! 











Dann gehts kurz rauf zum Passo cinque Croci, hier fahren wir dann Weg 326 ab. Zuerst flach über Weiden, dann gehts steil S2-S3 in einem Wald über losen Schotter und Wurzeln, teilweise mit Querbächen. Hier mache ich mein Meisterstück und fahre komplett alles durch! Wir kommen auf 1480hm raus, ab hier leider alles nur noch Asphalt bis auf 360hm! Kann hier mal jemand bitte nen schönen Bergabtrail ausfindig machen oder einen graben? Weiter gehts nach Levico terme, ich wollte heute eigentlich noch den Kaiserjägerweg hoch, aber es war schon 19h, zu spät. So fahren wir also ins Dorf und suchen ne Unterkunft, was sich als schwierig heraus stellt. Schliesslich finden wir was in einem Kurhotel, der Manager ist mit geschätzen 65 Jahren noch ein Joungster, der Altersschnitt der Gäste liegt bestimmt über 80 Jahre.....


----------



## easymtbiker (30. August 2006)

Tag 8: Levico Therme  Riva: Finale!
7h, 96km, 2749hm bergauf, 3160 bergab, Kompass 75 und 71oder 96
ok, frisch gestärkt gehts auf  zur letzten Etappe! Zuerst Kaiserjägerweg, ich hab schon Horden von wild Hupenden Autos mir ausgemalt, aber die Strasse war kaum befahren, wir kommen zügig und schnell nach oben. Dort biege ich gleich in den Wald ab, wollte dann später auf nem Trail weiter, verfahre mich dabei, obwohl ich schon 2x dort in der Gegend war. Also zurück auf Asphalt und Lavarone schnell queren, es kommt dann 300hm zum Pass del sommo, kurz runter nach Folgria, dann hoch nach Serrada, danach weiter auf Schotter zum Monte Finonchio. Läuft ziemlich gut heute und wir geniessen die lange Abfahrt 103 nach Rovereto. Carsten hat diese als Langweilig beschrieben, aber mir gefällt die sehr gut (S1, stellenweise S2). Weiter unten kommen wir vermutlich etwas vom Hauptweg ab und nehmen kleine Trails, kommen dann irgendwo heraus und müssen den Rest in einem Mix aus Stasse und versteckten Wegen bergab nehmen. Kurze Rast in Rovereto, dann der Radweg nach Riva! In Loppio angekommen haben wir noch genug Zeit um uns ne Trailabfahrt nach Torbole zu geben, laut Karte eignet sich dafür die Abfahrt 637. Wir fahren in hohem Tempo die 1000hm nach Ronzo und dann Santa Barbara hoch um die Letzte Abfahrt zu geniessen! 





Es geht dann auf dem 637 gleich los mit schönem Trail, ich will einer Rinne ausweichen, rutsche aber rein und setze mich sprichwörtlich voll in die Nesseln, was schmerzhafter war als der Sturz. 





Dann gehts weiter, der Weg wird schnell zu einer Schotterabfahrt. Lange Gesichter bei uns, irgendwie finden wir keinen Trail. Wie ich später an einer aktuelleren Karte sehe, besteht die Abfahrt auch fast nur aus breitem Schotter. Ärgerlich, aber macht nix, wir kommen dann gegen 19h am Gardasee an! Geschafft! 8 Tage reinstes Alpen- X Glück! Was für eine Traumtour.






Gratulation und riesen Kompliment an meine beiden Begleiter Andy und Lev, ich war überrascht, dass die beiden so gut durchgehalten haben, also ich hätte mit 17 nicht diese Kraft und Ausdauer gehabt!


----------



## easymtbiker (30. August 2006)

Die folgenden beiden Tage machen  die beiden Pause, mich zieht es jedoch aufs Rad. Am Freitag Ã¼ber Ledro- See zum Bocca di Trat, ich wollte erst den 402 nach Westen runter, sehe dort aber nur Schotter und dunkle Wolken am Himmel, also direkt nach Riva. Der Weg ist aber eher langweilig, oben ein paar Trails, der Rest breit und unkritisch, die letzten 300hm auf Betonpiste.... Samstag vor der Heimfahrt hoch zum Monte Varagna, ich komme bis zum Ende der Schotterpiste, dann ist es Zeit fÃ¼r die Abfahrt 601. Diese wird als S2 beschrieben, das mag im oberen Teil auch zutreffen, wennâs trocken ist. Ich habe aber nen nassen und rutschigen Weg von mir, rutsche mehrmals weg und schiebe daher einiges. Hole mir zwischendurch nen Platten und weiter unten leg ich mich dann vÃ¶llig ab, bis auf kurze Schmerzen und zerkratzen rechtem Arm passiert mir aber nix. 





Auf der 601 kann man zumindest lernen, wie man pausenlos Ã¼ber loses GerÃ¶ll fÃ¤hrt....
Unten komme ich um 13h rechzeitig zum Bus, um in den Alltag zurÃ¼ck zu kehren....

Es war echt ein Prima Erlebnis, eine unglaublich geniale Strecke durch alle schÃ¶nen Landschaften der Alpen. Kann diese Tour jedem versiertem MTB- Fahrer nur empfehlen!
Krass fand ich unsere Liste der technischen defekte: 11 Platten!, Bei mir BelÃ¤ge vorne und hinten runter, Innenlager locker, Kasette locker, Lev hat seine Rock-Schrott Gabel vÃ¶llig zerstÃ¶rt, Andy Umwerfer verbogen und bei jedem von uns mussten einige ZÃ¤hne des grossen Kettenblatts dran glauben.....

Unsere gesunde Sportler- ErnÃ¤hrung setze sich zu 90% zusammen aus: Cola, Schokolade und Pizza! 
Wir haben uns jeden Abend 2 Portionen Hauptgericht reingezogen. Das nÃ¤chste mal sollten wir den Wirten vorschlagen: 10 Euro fÃ¼r âall u can eatâ, wir wÃ¼rden bestimmt gÃ¼nstiger weg kommen! Wir haben einige Biker mit Energie- Gels usw gesehen, naja, wer das extra mitschleppen mÃ¶chte.... also mit vor Ort gekaufter Nahrung kamen wir prima aus!

Bei meinem ersten Alpen- X hatte ich noch nen 30 l- Rucksack dabei, heuer haben mir 20l gereicht, obwohl ich alle Karten, Duschgel und KettenÃ¶l fÃ¼r alle dabei hatte! 5,5kg, wer mehr mitschleppen mÃ¶chte: mir egal, ist ja nich mein RÃ¼cken!
Packliste:
2 Trikots
2 Funktionsunterhemden
2 Bikehosen
1 Radjacke mit abnehmbaren Ãrmeln (letzteres nicht gebraucht)
1 Langes Fleece Trikot
Helm, Radhandschuhe, Radschuhe (keine extra Schuhe!)
3 Paar Socken
3 T- Shirts
1 DÃ¼nne lange Hose
3 Uhosen
Kartensatz, 1 Buch, Taschenmesser, OhrenstÃ¶psel, MP3- Player, Geldbeutel, Pflaster, 1 Schloss, KettenÃ¶l, Duschgel, Roadbook mit HÃ¶hendiagramm, Pulsmesser


Am Rad: 2 Trinkflaschen, Pumpe, Mutitool, Ketttennieter, Flickzeug, Ersatzschlauch, Kabelbinder, SchaltzÃ¼ge, Tacho.

Dabei gehabt und nicht benÃ¶tigt:
-	Badehose
-	Beinlinge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (30. August 2006)

easymtbiker schrieb:
			
		

>



Man war das ein AlpenX
Erstes Mal ist doch das beste mal.
Aber dieses Bild widerspricht meiner Coolnes bzw meinem Fahrstil  

Gruß, Lev.


----------



## blacksurf (30. August 2006)

toller Bericht!
Und vorallem phantastische Fotos  Respekt mit 17 so ein Tour zu fahren!
In zwei Tagen gehts bei uns los â¦


----------



## BikerAndy (31. August 2006)

Hi,
es war einfach grandios. Die Eindrücke kann man eigentlich gar nicht wirklich in Worte fassen. Ich wusste nicht so recht was mich erwarten sollte da es mein erster AlpenX war, aber all meine Erwartungen wurden einfach nur übertroffen.
War auch ne super klasse und vor allem homogene Truppe, was auch ziemlich wichtig ist bei so einer Tour finde ich.
Danke noch mal an Martin für den tollen Bericht.
Gruß Andy


----------



## numinisflo (31. August 2006)

Allen Respekt in eurem Alter einen Alpencross zu fahren! 
Wirklich ein schöner Bericht und auch extrem schöne Bilder.
Soweit ich auf einem Bild erkennen konnte, hat einer von euch die New York Trilogie während des Alpencross gelesen...

FLO


----------



## Levty (31. August 2006)

Ganz genau, am verregneten Morgen fesselte mich aber eher der Regen...


----------



## Coffee (31. August 2006)

:top: danke für den bericht und die bilder. das macht so lust. in 1 tag gehts auch bei uns los. ich freu mich wie doof. sachen sind gepackt udn ich habe jetzt schon respekt.

top leistung an euch 3en.

grüße coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluemuc (31. August 2006)

WOW!!!! 

das war ja wohl richtig schön....

klasse bilder, prima texte, toller bericht. danke!

schade einzig, dass ich euch drei um einen tag in torbole verpaßt hab... 
das müssmer beim nächsten mal besser abstimmen, martin 

denen, die hier ihren start innerhalb der nächsten tage bekannt gegeben haben: 
viel viel spaß! passts gut auf euch auf!
und wir wollen nachher bilder sehen!!! 


............... noch sieben tage bis pasubio......


----------



## on any sunday (31. August 2006)

Feiner Bericht.  

Mir fällt dazu allerdings eine Frage ein. Mindestens einer deiner Mitfahrer war minderjährig. Hast du dir von den "Erziehungsberechtigten"  was Schriftliches geben lassen, z.B. eine Art "Haftungsausschluß"? 

Ich könnte mir in der heutigen Zeit durchaus vorstellen, das man dir prächtig in den Karren fahren könnte, wenn einem "Nichterwachsenen" unter deiner Aufsicht was passieren würde.

Bei meinen "Veranstaltungen" nehme ich keine Minderjährigen mit.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## dede (31. August 2006)

Toller Bericht, der einem so richtig die Empfindungen und Eindrücke auf einer Transalp rüberbringt !!! 

Kurze Anmerkung noch fürs nächste Mal (bzw. Nachahmer): warum seid ihr vom Niger- zum Karerpaß Straße gefahren, v.a. wenn ihr ständig auf Trailsuche seid/wart ??? Der 1c ist eine wunderschöne Verbindung (teilw. Trail, teilw. Schotterpisten), die genau oben am Karerpaß rauskommt........


----------



## Levty (31. August 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Mir fällt dazu allerdings eine Frage ein. Mindestens einer deiner Mitfahrer war minderjährig. Hast du dir von den "Erziehungsberechtigten"  was Schriftliches geben lassen, z.B. eine Art "Haftungsausschluß"?
> 
> Ich könnte mir in der heutigen Zeit durchaus vorstellen, das man dir prächtig in den Karren fahren könnte, wenn einem "Nichterwachsenen" unter deiner Aufsicht was passieren würde.
> 
> ...



Also wenn einer von uns einen Unfall hätte, Andy oder ich, würden wir das ganz sicher nicht auf den Tourführer, der eigentlich mehr ein Freund und Mitfahrer ist, schieben... Jeder von uns hat das auf sein eigenes Risiko gemacht. Andy hatte sogar ein Pflaster aus seinem Erste Hilfe Beutel zaubern müssen


----------



## Carsten (31. August 2006)

Toller Bericht und meinen Respekt, das Ihr die Tour so gut gepackt habt!
Besonders gefallen hat mir, das Ihr experimentierfreudig wart und neue Trails entdeckt habt.


----------



## easymtbiker (31. August 2006)

dede schrieb:
			
		

> warum seid ihr vom Niger- zum Karerpaß Straße gefahren, v.a. wenn ihr ständig auf Trailsuche seid/wart ???


weil du uns das jetzt erst verraten hast! 
ok, wird ins roadbook aufgenommen, ich warte immer noch auf einen vorschlag, nach dem cinque croci nicht asphalt runter fahren zu müssen! 

@ carsten: vielen dank an dich, du hast in 9 monaten die tour ausgearbeitet, wir hatten nich  mal 9h vorbereitungszeit!

miderjährige.... andy, haste es gehört? also bei meinen nächsten touren nimmste gefälligst ne einwilligung deiner eltern mit!


----------



## BikerAndy (31. August 2006)

Hi,
ja also des mit der Einwilligung der Eltern ist echt so wie der Lev erwähnt hat Martin war ein Freund und Mitfahrer. Und meine Eltern und VORALLEM ich wären ganz bestimmt die letzten die dann Martin für etwas verantwortlich gemacht hätten. Aber zum Glück ist uns ja nix passiert und nächstes Jahr werd ich dann auch nicht mehr Minderjährig sein(besser gesagt in 2 Monaten schon nicht mehr^^)
Ja echt schade dass wir die Trailverbindung ziwchen Karer und Nigerpass jetzt erst erfahren war nämlich ne tolle gegend dort oben.
Gruß Andy


----------



## rohstrugel (31. August 2006)

BikerAndy schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> ja also des mit der Einwilligung der Eltern ist echt so wie der Lev erwähnt hat Martin war ein Freund und Mitfahrer. Und meine Eltern und VORALLEM ich wären ganz bestimmt die letzten die dann Martin für etwas verantwortlich gemacht hätten. Aber zum Glück ist uns ja nix passiert und nächstes Jahr ...


Die Versicherungen oder Krankenkassen welche letztendlich für einen Schaden aufkommen müssen sind dann ev. die ersten, die Martin ans Bein pinkeln .
Aber zum Glück ist euch ja nichts passiert.

Ging ja gut aus, und dieses Abenteuer nimmt Euch keiner mehr weg.


----------



## on any sunday (31. August 2006)

Das ihr euch untereinander nicht in die Karre fahrt , hoffentlich, habe ich schon vorrausgesetzt.   Gemeint war auch eher Forderungen von Dritten, wie mein Vorschreiber richtig anmerkte. Und das kann garnicht lustig ausgehen.


----------



## Kelme (31. August 2006)

Toller Bericht mit feinen Bildern  . Das war ja wohl ganz großes Tennis. 
Großer Respekt vor der Leistung.


Kelme - nächstes Jahr in die Dolomiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave (19. September 2006)

so, jetzt bin ich also auch mal auf euren unterhaltsamen bericht gestoßen! da möchte man sich doch direkt wieder den rucksack schnappen und auf tour gehen.  
mit den platten hatte ich meine mitfahrer bei meinem ersten alpenx übrigens auch noch gut genervt. 

beeindruckend finde ich es auf jeden fall, dass ihr sio kurz nach dem 24h-rennen gestartet seid. ich hätte bei meiner jetzigen kondition wahrscheinlich schon zu anfang einen ruhetag einplanen müssen. sehr cool!


----------



## Tobsn (19. September 2006)

Wirklich saubere Leistung!  
Wie wärs im nächstes Jahr mit einem 14 tägigen Westalpencross?  
Hab an der Strecke von 2003 gefeilt und noch ein paar schöne Downhills eingebaut.  

Gruß


----------



## easymtbiker (19. September 2006)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Wie wärs im nächstes Jahr mit einem 14 tägigen Westalpencross?
> Hab an der Strecke von 2003 gefeilt und noch ein paar schöne Downhills eingebaut.


ok, hört sich nett an. aber lev nervt mich schon, dass wir die 06- frax- strecke von carsten und co fahren.... ihm kanns nicht spektakulär genug sein..... s4  aufwärts und so.... 
aber abwarten, lasst uns erst mal vernünftig 2006 rum bekommen!




dave schrieb:


> beeindruckend finde ich es auf jeden fall, dass ihr sio kurz nach dem 24h-rennen gestartet seid. ich hätte bei meiner jetzigen kondition wahrscheinlich schon zu anfang einen ruhetag einplanen müssen. sehr cool!


wow! ein lob vom trailschef persönlich! danke!
tja, wir hatten eingentlich 3 freie tage nach dem 24h . aber trotzdem dachte ich die ersten 2 tage nur, ich müsste sterben.klar, aus trainingstechnischer sicht wars völliger quatsch (ich war jetzt auch 2 wochen krank...) aber es hat sich trotzdem gelohnt!


nachtrag: als ich zuhause das innenlager gewechselt hab, ist mir folgendes aufgefallen:



gut, dass das nicht unterwegs durchgebrochen ist....
ist inzwischen gewechselt, scott hat da wirklich nen super service!


----------



## Levty (20. September 2006)

Wie ich? Ich nerv doch überhaupt nicht! S0 aufwärts S4 abwärts. So muss dat sein!


----------



## easymtbiker (20. September 2006)

Levty schrieb:


> S0 aufwärts ....


du meinst doch bestimmt seilbahn aufwärts.... da kommt der naturgeniesser raus.... 

ach ja, andy war so nett und hat den bericht mit 5x mehr fotos auf diese homepage gesetzt:
http://www.transalp06.de.vu/


----------



## cozze (3. August 2010)

habe deinen beitrag eben entdeckt
super bericht - super super tolle fotos

RESPEKT!


----------

